# Warranty complaints....a big one



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Well, after losing faith in the Nissan dealer I purchased my Spec V from, I decided to go to the bigger Nissan dealer closer to my work. The first trip to my original dealer entailed getting my scratched shift knob replaced, inoperative sunglass holder replaced ( I will never use it but I want it fuctional  ) And getting it Aligned. They had no info for me on the rubbing noise taking off in 1st and 2nd, and "could not verify" my complaint on the tranny popping outta reverse and grinding into 3rd. (What a bunch of BS! They had the car for 2 F'n days!)

So...I dropped off the Spec to the bigger dealer today because my directional lights are screwed up. They flash really fast, then slow, and however they feel like on thier own (so damn annoying it isn't funny  ) I also told them to check out the tranny problem and rubbing noise. From reading posts on this forum I know some of you guys are getting the better 2003 6 spd tranny and ecu. AND, the rubbing noise is from the front pipe "donut" gasket. 

So they call me up this afternoon and tell me to pick up my car after work. GREAT, I am all happy again. I hitch a ride after work and go pick it up only to find out they did not have the flasher relay needed to fix my lights, and they could not verify the tranny problem after 9 miles of driving it. AND to top it all off they said per thier Nissan TSB (Tech service bulletin) they "lubed" my exhaust. EXCUSE ME? WTF? You lubricated my exhaust? A component that gets really hot? They also said I had to wait 5-7 days for the flasher relay to come in stock. At this point I am so F'n mad I almost smashed the guy in the face. Instead...

I haul ass back to work, throw it up on the lift and check out their TSB lube job. They dissasembled the bolts and springs at the converter to the Down Pipe and lubricated it with copper colored never seize. Again...WTF? The noise is still there, and my lights are still funked up, and no free 2003 tranny for me.

Man am I pissed. Thanks for bearing with me guys I just had to vent my frustration.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

Isn't Nissan Service Great???? You should see the guy that tried to drive mine when I had it for work. My mom could shift better than him. We came to a stop sign and the guy had it in 4th gear and it was ready to stall. I said, sir you are driving a stick, remember the clutch. Riding with him about drove me crazy, my poor car was punished. I might add the problem was not fixed, imagine that. Just got my consumer reports survey today and I am going to hammer the transmission and the paint.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

I have had similar problems from the nissan dealers here in houston Tx. my exhaust has had this VERY annoying squeak when ever i go over a bump start or stop the motor etc. you can even pop the hood grab the intake and give it a shake and make it squeak!!! i even did this infront of the service manager and he said this was normal that all new cars do that... with that i told him he was full of sh!t and left i have taken it to three different dealers and guess what, they lubed it.. and it still squeaks....

then there is the fact that that when they had to do some suspension work to the right front it took nissan almost a month to get the right front strut. and would not provide me with a loaner. this from the dealer i bought the car from.

nissan service centers is well not so customer service oriented. they will sell you a car but when it comes to fixing it one in a timely manner or properly. it took them nearly 3 months to figure out that it had a bent hub, they kept saying it was glazed pads. and could not replicate the problem, but it made this bad rubbing sound when ever you pressed the brake pedal.. 

i have filed 4 complaints witn nissan america and 2 with the BBB so far..


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

*u think that was bad?*

i bought a spec v a few months ago, and 7 days after i had it, while i was driving on the 101 exiting to the 405 off ramp, one of my tires pops, (at least thats what i thought) well im trying to grab control and i try slowing down my right rim hits the water gate on the side of the freeway, well AAA comes (cause for some wierd reason the dealer gave me the wrong # for roadside assistance), and changes the spare tire for the flat tire on the passenger side, tire is ok, rim is bent. small bent. not bad, well guy goes and takes out the drivers side rim, damn thing is CRACKED!! i cracked while i was driving about 55mph cause i was slowing down to exit the off ramp. BUMPER TO BUMPer mY ASS!! i took the car to the dealer i bought it from. they acused me of street racing saying that i somehow swerved and that i spun out somehow(outa the bLUE) i try explaining to them what happens, the tell me that it was NEGLIGENCE!! i was like ur calling me a liar, their like no we are just saying it was negligence we wont cover it. i was like this thing is under 30days it should be covered, plus, tires are not worn, (NO SPUN OUT), no dent on my car from maybe hitting something big enough to crack a rim from the the inside, and no scratches or so. i tell them to give me new rims, dude so called (manager) says get this guy out of the lot, so they kicked me outa the lot i bought my car from, 3 nissan consumer affair complaints, BBB complaint, highway traffic control safety complaint. SERVICE, what Service?..


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

I bought my Spec V in June. The first time I went to pick it up, they tried giving it to me with a 2 inch scratch on the rear passenger side door and the front license plate holder was thrown in the trunk without the proper screws (they issued me hard plates from the dealer). not only that, but ti took them three business days to deliver it from another dealer only an hours drive away.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

*Wheels*

Caution, Wait to you price one of those wheels, you are going to die. They only cost $575 a piece!!!! There are places you can get the one with a small dent fixed but the other sounds pretty bad. Good luck trying to find an used one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

sounds like you guys are havin problems...I just got my 03' spec-v last night...I didn't do nothing stupid w/ it, and it hums..which is cool I thought...but I don't think I'll be having any problems...if I do, I'll fix them...Fux the damn warrenty and their BS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Odd. I've purchased 2 new Nissans and 2 used Nissan/Datsuns in the last 9 years and have not had a problem with things being fixed nor with service from the service departments I've used (Joe Myer in Conroe, Texas and a dealer in Owensboro, Kentucky). 

Oh, if they want to see street racing, let me at 'em.  I can't get over the "power" the little 126hp 1.8liter engine pushes with a 5-speed transmission. 

Good luck to y'all w/ your ordeals. 

nemo97


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

*vincev dude!!*

damn i dont know where u found those rims that cheap, to the dealers around here and in the LA are damn things are ONLY!!,,, $635 a piece, and the ones thru aaa rims, are about 300 used.., 
but its kewl, consumer affairs thru traffic control or something called me they talked to the dealer where i bought the darn thing from and they have to replace my two front rims, and reimburse me 300 for the other two i bought, (300 for aftermarket 17" rims).. if they dont, they set up everything so they can get sued.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

*p.s. warranties*

warranties and sh*t like that about the cars suck, but its still made to last, ill bag on the warranties and those F*ckers at the dealers but i still love my car, 12,000 miles in 2 mo. and still going, i raced a galant 6 cylinder i believe it was an ES. my car kept up. gotta love it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Kept up? Weren't you supposed to be in the lead having him watch your tail lights fade in the distance?  

nemo97


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

Im looking into a 2003 SE-R SpecV or a 2002or 2003 Ford Focus SVT and have been checking all the forums i can lately to dig into the cars and owners to get views. I noticed that most of you who have problems in this chain are 2002 owners. Have most of the problems that you have mentioned (such as exhaust) been fixed, or still having problems on the 2k3 models? I like the looks of the Nissan better, but the ford dealer is within walking distance and have dealt with them before where as nissan is about 15 miles away and havent ever dealt with them. Also, kinda off the subject, but the review of the SE-R in SCC said that all 5 cars they were sent from Nissan had about 141WHP. I know some is lost in the tranny and what not, but is this still the issue with the production cars, or has some of the lost 30hp been recovered?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

rip off the muffler and take out the airbox, not to mention know how to drive, you got your 30 hp back (=...well...yea...


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It truly depends on which dealer you go to and what kind of service manager is running the place. I have worked at a couple of dealerships, of different makes. I currently work at a Nissan dealer. Been there for 5 months. It amazes me how cooperative and understanding our service manager is. He does everything he can to make the customer happy. I honestly have not seen 1 customer leave there upset. I can't say the same for the other places I worked at. Our C.S.I. is the highest in the region.
About parts being there. You have to understand that if they have to replace a part that is not normally having to be replaced they will not have it, and you will have to wait till they get. If they had every part for every car, in stock, the parts department would be a warehouse. We usually get a part in 2-3 days. 
I'm sorry you guys are getting such bad service. As for squeaks and rattles go, they can be a big pain in the ass sometimes. On a second gen. Altima I had in yesterday there was a complaint of a rattle under acceleration. I test drove it to verify. The only way I could hear it was under full throttle and the trans kicked down. Sounded like it was coming from the dash. Now first it's hard to stick your head under the dash while your under fullthrottle. I spent 1 1/2 hrs. trying to figure out where the hell this rattle was coming from. Come to find out it was the a/c line retainer clips, on the firewall, UNDER THE HOOD that were rattling. Nissan warranty paid me a .6 of an hour for that. Now who is getting screwed? I could have told the customer that this is not a "normal driving condition" and sent them on their way. I sympathize for you guys but know that not all the Nissan dealers are the same.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, although I had problems when I picked my car upfor the first time(see my previous post above), I didn't have any problems when my spec-v went into the shop at the same dealer a few weeks ago. I went to start it in the morning and it wouldn't turn over. So I called the dealer, they sent a flatbed to my house and picked my car up. They gave me a loaner car and my car was ready to be picked up the following day. Turns out it was just a bad spark plug. Everything was free of charge so I can't complain. The only thing I can complain about is I had them take a look at my speakers and they said they were fine. Thats BS because anyone can listen to them and hear that they are blown but I really don't care. I'm replacing the whole system in a month anyway. Besides, even if they did replace the speakers for me, they'd be blown again in a couple of months. So in short, I can't complain on this round of Nissan service.


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

I found a quasi-fix for the transmission problem:


3 quarts of Redline MTL (or any synthetic GL-4 gear oil; DO NOT use GL-5 gear oil because it can be bad for your synchronizer). 


I just used it on my transmission and it did two things:


1) My 2nd to 3rd gear "crunching" was reduced to a tolerable level.


2) The action of my transmission is MUCH smoother! I don't have anywhere near the resistance when I shift into 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.


Hope this helps.


----------

